# Lowrance HDS-5 -Wie die Wegstrecke löschen?



## clinch (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Lowrance HDS-5. Da ich an meinem Hausgewässer oft gleiche Strecken fahre, die das Gerät auf der Karte aufzeichnet, kann ich so langsam nichts mehr erkennen auf der Karte...

Ich habe zwar gemerkt, dass sich nach einiger Zeit ein Teil der vorherigen Strecken selbständig löscht, aber trotzdem bleiben die gefahrenen Strecken eine ganze Zeit auf dem Bildschirm.

Kann mir jemand ereklären, wie ich nach einem Angeltag die gefahrene Strecke löschen kann? Ich habe gesucht und gesucht....aber nix gefunden. |uhoh:

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Farsundklaus (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5 -Wie die Wegstrecke löschen?*

Du gehst auf Einstellungen Kartenoptionen Menü Trails löschen


----------



## clinch (10. November 2010)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5 -Wie die Wegstrecke löschen?*

Jepp, hat geklappt!! Uaah, sooo einfach ist das? Ich habe so elend lange danach gesucht...

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe! #h

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------

